# not osha approved 2



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

I am sorry I posted something so dangerous. I had over 20 years experience cutting up Manzanita on a chop saw before I came up with this idea that saves me MANY hours. Also, this isn't even close to the most dangerous thing I do with my 10" chop saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What are you writing about? No clue.

gmc


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

George - there was a post with photos describing how to cut round material with a chop-saw lengthwise.
although it may work for one person that is very experienced and proficient with this method, it could have some very bad consequences for the un-trained and inexperienced users. So the post was removed.

all "dangerous" methods of doing things with power tools should be reserved for YouTube. That's where most of them are anyway - not for here on WWT.
and as the O/P has apologized for it, this topic is closed:


----------

